
Students give up social networks for Lent - CNN.com - sf2007
http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/internet/03/29/no.facebook.lent/index.html
======
danielha
It's interesting how these social networks have become vices to so many. I
think a lot of people who initially found true value in these sites (staying
connected) have to now make conscious efforts to break away. It's getting
crowded in the social network space, but there's still room for services that
are superficially desirable but don't leave a sour taste in the user's mouth
after 3 hours of usage.

------
zaidf
Sweet! Now we need a social network JUST for these people. Of course we'll
call it Anti-Social Network Support Group.

